# Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich



## mothermehli (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle,

ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit sehr interessiert in Eurem Forum und bin immer wieder begeistert, was Ihr alles wißt und an was für große Teichanlagen Ihr Euch getraut habt. 

Wir beschäftigen uns auch schon seit langem mit der Thematik und haben diverse Bücher und Informationen zusammenbetragen im Laufe der letzten Jahre.

Jetzt, nachdem auch unser zweiter Sohnemannn endlich schwimmen kann, haben wir das Projekt in Angriff genommen.

Nachdem der 'Gartenschlauchentwurf' uns zufriedenstellt, ging das große Buddeln los. Der Teich wird mal - hoffentlich - ca. 7 m x 3-4 m. Wir haben leider einen sehr lehmigen Boden, der nur aus Steinen und Felsen besteht. Am Vlies werden wir wohl nicht sparen. : Es ist frustrierend, wir haben jetzt erstmal eine Spitzhacke ausgeliehen. Da unser Teich später eigentlich keine Fische enthalten soll, sondern lieber eine Oase für __ Frösche, __ Molche, __ Libellen ect. werden soll, wollten wir eigentlich auch nicht so eine 'Steinkuhle' haben. Steine hätten wir aber wohl für 3 Teiche nach dem Modell Bombenkrater.... Naja..... die Wände des Teichs werden wir wohl mit Lehm etwas glätten, da man nie alle Steine herausbekommt. Es kommt dann immer ein neuer Fund zutage.
Morgen werde ich mal ein paar Bilder machen, damit Ihr das Ausmaß der Katastrophe seht.
Der Großteil der tieferen Zone soll so ca. 70 cm tief sein, in der Mitte dann noch eine tiefere Zone mit 120 cm. Dann gibt es umlaufend eine ca. 25 cm tiefe Flachwasserzone und auf einer Längsseite wird sich ein Ufergraben anschließen. Mal sehen, für Kritik bin ich jederzeit offen. Falls Ihr bei den Fotos Fehler bemerkt, immer raus damit, noch kann man etwas korrigieren.
Ich werde wohl in der nächsten Zeit auch mal mit der einen oder anderen Frage kommen, momentan kämpfen wir erstmal weiter gegen die Steinplage.
Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Melanie :willkommen

Ohne Bilder geht nix, also sofort raus und Fotos machen


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Guten Morgen Melanie 

Von mir erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen 
:willkommen
Schön das Ihr einen Teich anlegen wollt und Ihr Euch gründlich vorher informiert 
Dann zeig uns mal Fotos und ne Skizze.
Ich würd an Eurer Stellen einen Minibagger ausleihen wenn er mit Eurem Boden fertig wird .
Die Menge mit der Hand ausschippen ist sehr anstrengend. Ich habs auch ohne Bagger gemacht und bei uns ist es nur Karnikelsand (Ufersand von einem großen Fluß in der Eiszeit ).
Eure 70 cm Zone ist aber nur für wenige Pflanzen geeignet . Mir fallen Seerosen und Unterwasserpflanzen ein . Ich würd eher die 0 - 40 cm Zone großzügen bauen . Nur ne 25 cm Zone ist für viele Wasserpflanzen auch nicht geeignet .
Die Tiefe ist Super . Da kann nichts durchfrieren !
So das mal als erstes von mir .
Schön das Ihr uns gefunden habt .

Lg
axel


----------



## mothermehli (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder, ein anstrengendes Wochenende ist zu Ende.

Der mittlere Aushub hat gute Fortschritte gemacht. Einen großen Felsen müssen wir leider drinnen lassen. Da ist kein Rausholen ohne Bagger möglich.

Danke Axel für Deine gute Idee mit dem Minibagger. Die hatten wir auch schon, aber leider ist unser Grundstück komplett eingezäunt und hat nur eine kleine Pforte - das passt nicht - und jetzt ist auch schon das schlimmste gefaßt. Mit der Spitzhacke ging es stetig voran und irgendwann ist man ja auch mal fertig.

Der Boden, den man jetzt auf den Bildern sieht ist ca. 50 cm tief (nicht 70) und es sollen noch 5-10 cm Sand unter das Vlies - der Boden ist wirklich furchtbar. Dann haben wir den Randgraben, den wir dann wohl lieber etwas flacher machen, wenn Ihr meint, dass es da nicht so viele Pflanzen gibt.  Wir wollten eigentlich nur in dem Teil, der zur Terrasse liegt, eine tiefe Zone machen. Ob das ausreicht? Sollte man dann jetzt lieber noch eine Zwischenstufe einbauen oder gleich auf 1,20 Tiefe gehen? In der Theorie war uns alles schon klar, aber mit der Schaufel in der Hand ist es gar nicht mehr so einfach.
Auf iner Längsseite kommt ein Sitzplatz hin und auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite kommt ein breiter Ufergraben über die ganze Länge.
Naja, jetzt warten wir auf das nächste Wochenende und die kommenden Feierabende -aber die sind immer ziemlich kurz....

So, jetzt werde ich das mal mit den Bildern versuchen ....

Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## expresser (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Melanie,
ich bin Werna und auch gerade beim buddeln. Unser riesen Loch hat zwar ein Bagger gegraben aber ich weiß was graben bedeutet (Schmerz). Wenn ihr dieses Loch an einem Wochenende gegraben habt, dann wundert es mich nicht, daß ihr jetzt vom graben die Schnauze voll habt, aber ihr werdet noch soviel Zeit haben darüber nachzudenken was ihr alles anders machen hättet können. Ich will sagen: laßt euch Zeit! Stellt euch vor wie es dann aussehen soll und handelt danach. Mit etwas Abstand fallen Einem (oder Anderen) für alles Lösungen ein. Z.B.: Stein zerkleinern sprich sprengen! 

Nein natürlich nicht! Aber mit vereinten Kräften oder durch Hebelwirkung hat schon so mancher Stein "Milch geben müssen".

Wenn graben so schwierig ist, würde ich die Folie eher mit einem starken Vlies schützen und nicht mit Sand. Ein 1000er Vlies hat eine Stärke von 7mm.

Bei eurem Boden rutscht aber auch nichts weg. Ihr könnt die Form eures Teiches besser gestalten. Diesen Vorteil kann man, total erledigt aus der Grube kriechend, natürlich nicht erkennen.

Teichbau macht Spass!

SG
Werna


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Melanie 

Da habt Ihr aber tüchtig geschafft 
Die Findlinge müssen aber noch raus . 
Ich würd sagen ,mit Hilfe einer Seilwinde .
Versucht mal so etwas aufzutreiben. (auszuleihen )
Die Tiefzone unter der Terrasse reicht aus finde ich . Ihr habt ja dann keine großen Fische drin .
Ich schlage bei 70 - 90 cm noch ne Zwischenstufe vor . Da können dann die Seerosenkübel stehen .
Dann ruht Euch mal aus und tankt neue Kraft !

Lg
axel


----------



## mothermehli (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Werna und Axel,

danke für Euren Zuspruch. Es war jetzt das 2. Wochenende, das wir gegraben haben. In der Woche waren es ehr kurze Zeiten, aber seit man in dem Loch stehen kann, geht es durch die Spitzhacke ganz gut voran. Leider sind wir an Himmelfahrt nicht da, so geht es erst am nächsten WOE weiter. Den einen Felsenhaben wir bereits raus, den anderen locker wieder mit Sand bedeckt. Der ist mindestens 1m lang und ca. 0.40 cm breit. Da ist wohl an rausholen nicht zu denken. Wir wollten den einfach mit Erde bedecken - dann hat unser Teichboden eben einen Buckel - in der Natur sind die Teiche ja auch nicht immer eben  .
Die tieferen Zonen werden auch nicht mehr so schlimm, denn so ab 0,50 cm lassen die Steine sichtlich nach ...
Ich werde Euch bestimmt bald wieder mit Fragen und neuen Bildern (spätestens nach dem nächsten WOE) löchern.
Liebe Grüße und eine schöne - erholsame - Woche.
Melanie


----------



## axel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Melanie 

Wenn Ihr den Stein drin lassen wollt, dann schippt ringsherum nen Graben .
Aber nicht  nicht mit den Füßen unten rein das die eingeklemmt werden können . 
Wenn der Graben fertig ist mit Wasser den Sand unter dem Stein wegspülen das er tiefer rutscht .
Ich würd den Teichboden gerade machen . Das wird sonst schwierig mit dem Teichfolie verlegen und sieht bestimmt nicht gut aus , wegen der Falten .

lg
axel


----------



## mothermehli (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hi Axel,

werd' ich mal meinem lieben Mann so mitteilen. Mal sehen, wie begeistert der von dieser Idee ist :crazy 

Schönen Abend noch.
Melanie


----------



## Eugen (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hi Melanie



mothermehli schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie begeistert der von dieser Idee ist :crazy



genauso :crazy würde ich an seiner Stelle auch reagieren.  

Sollte man den Brocken rollen können, würde ich vorschlagen:

Vlies und Folie etappenweise zu verlegen.
Beides bis zum Stein,Stein auf Folie rollen, aber vorher Vlies unterlegen.
Anschließend Vlies und Folie  weiter verlegen.
Ist sicher ein riesen Gepfrimel, aber ... machbar.


----------



## expresser (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Oder doch sprengen?

Steinrausholparty?
Dann komm ich!

LG
Werna


----------



## mothermehli (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wie erwartet - mein Mann hat mit wenig Begeisterung reagiert. Wir haben das Teil bis auf 1m Länge freigelegt - und er ist noch nicht zuende, sondern verschwindet unter dem Teichrand. An Rausholen könnte man nur mit einem Bagger denken und der hat leider keinen Zugang zum Grundstück - da müßte ich dann einen Teil meines Zaunes und meiner Hecke entfernen - das geht wohl doch zu weit....

Wir haben gestern das Loch um den Stein zugeschaufelt. Jetzt guckt der noch ca. 10-15 cm raus. Wenn wir also auf den Boden - unter das Vlies sowieso noch 5 -10 cm Sand aufbringen, wären es nur 5 cm. Da werden wir einfach Sand und doppeltes Vlies drüberdecken und fertig. Hinterher werde ich dort ein paar größere Steine  habe ich ja genug  dekorieren und ein paar Unterterwasserpflanzen dazu. Dann ist es ein prima Versteck für __ Molche und was dann sonst da noch so kreucht und fleucht.

Aber jetzt kommt es: Gestern hat mein Mann noch ein bißchen gegraben - und was hat er gefunden - eine riesige Betonplatte - ca. 25cm dick - sehr komisch. Naja, das Ende ist noch nicht gefunden, aber da muß wohl der Bohrhammer ran. Ich mach echt drei Kreuze, wenn das Loch im Groben fertig ist.....
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Tag
Melanie


----------



## mothermehli (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallöchen, da bin ich nun wieder.

Die Grundstufe ist jetzt fertig - mit einer 'Naturgegebenen' (Beton) Pflanzstufe bei ca. 40 cm 

Am Wochenende werden wir dann die beiden tieferen Zonen graben und die Höhen genau modellieren.

Es soll ja auch noch einen Bachlauf geben. Heute hat mein Mann bereits mal einen ersten 'Modellentwurf' gebastelt. Mal sehen, was Ihr davon so haltet. Ich werde da auch nochmal nachlesen, aber so schlecht finde ich es ganz spontan nicht.
Morgen ist erstmal Hansapark mit den Kids angesagt und am WOE geht es dann weiter. Melde mich dann wieder mit dem Fortschrittsbericht.

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Herrentag.
Melanie
P.S. Auf dem einen Bild könnt Ihr sehen, dass von dem Felsen gar nicht mehr soooo viel rausschaut


----------



## expresser (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

 wieder keine Party.

Hallo Melanie,

das mit der Pflanzstufe ist eine gute Idee und so am Rand stört der doch wirklich nicht.

Schön daß ihr den Teich gemeinsam baut! Das Glück haben, glaube ich, die wenigsten.

Weißt du noch, wie wir den riesen ..............und .....und ...

LG und viel Spaß im Park.
Werna


----------



## mothermehli (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallöchen,

jetzt geht es langsam weiter. Die Folie und das 1000er Vlies sind bestellt.Wir hatten noch weitere massive Probleme in der Tiefwasserzone. Einen relativ schmalen (ca. 40 cm), hochkantstehenden Stein haben wir bis auf 1,60 ausgegraben - es war noch immer kein Ende. Der ist ebenfalls wieder zugeschüttet worden. Dann war da noch ein etwas kleinerer, den wir in das 1,60 Loch haben 'schubsen' können. Jetzt ist die tiefwasserzone bei 1,20 und alles wird gut...
Werde nochmal ein Foto vom fertigen Loch machen. Nach Rücksprache mit Thias muß ich allerdings den Uferwall nochmal neu machen, da ich einfach die Grassoden dort stehengelassen habe und mit Lehm einen Hügel modeliert habe. Das ist wohl nicht stabil genug. Lieber jetzt nochmal ans später irgendwann.
Ich freue mich auf ein arbeitsreiches Pfingsten - hoffentlich mit Teichfolie. 
Liebe Grüße erstmal
Melanie


----------



## thias (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Melanie,

da habt ihr ja schon ganz schön viel geschafft, und das von Hand .

Solche großen Steine haben aber auch Vorteile, man kann sie sehr gut in die Teichrandgestaltung einbeziehen. 

Wo habt ihr den ganzen Aushub? Nicht unbedingt alles abfahren, ist nur teuer. Man kann damit schöne Hügel im Umfeld gestalten oder auch einen Bachlauf.


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Melanie

euer Felsenproblem habt ihr elegant gelöst.
Respekt !


----------



## mothermehli (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

Danke Eugen für das Lob - es war aber auch eine schwere Geburt, mal sehen, was uns noch so erwartet.

Danke Thias nochmal, dass Du meinen Ufergraben noch im letzten Moment retten konntest.
Der Aushub liegt auf einem unbebauten Nachbargrundstück und einen Bachlauf haben wir bereits geplant und etwas aufgeschüttet.
Die großen Steine lassen sich leider NICHT in die Ufergestaltung einplanen, da sie in der Tiefwasserzone - UNTER - der Folie liegen. Da war leider nichts zu machen. Wir haben aber etliche 'Große', die man eben gerade noch aus der Grube abtransportieren konnte. An STeinen fehlt es uns nicht. Damit könnten wir noch einiges an Teichen ausstatten.
Liebe Grüße - werde später nochmal aktuelle Bilder einstellen. Muß jetzt erstmal weg.
Melanie


----------



## mothermehli (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

Hallo nochmal,
hier nun die versprochenen Bilder der mehr oder weniger fertigen Grube und des 'gelösten' Steinproblems.

Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## mothermehli (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ist vollbracht - es ist Wasser im Teich!!*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

vielen habe ich für Ihre netten und aufmunternden Worte zu danken - Jetzt ist es vollbracht!!!

Seit 1 Woche haben wir Wasser im Teich, seit diesem Wochenende ist auch der Ufergraben befüllt und bepflanzt und unser kleiner Bach läuft auch schon provisorisch.

Die erste Woche war das Wasser superklar. Wir haben auch alles nach und nach eingefüllt -  erst Sand in die Tiefzone, dann Wasser. Während das Wasser lief haben wir die tiefere Pflanzzone mit Steinen dekoriert, dann Wasser weiterlaufen lassen usw. bis zum Ende.
Die Folie ist schon zum Teil abgeschnitten, am Ufergraben kommt es am nächsten Wochenende.

Jetzt nach einer Woche bilden sich ohne Ende Fadenalgen. Der Bach läuft die ganze Zeit und ich habe unseren Rasensprenger für 2 Stunden an den Teich gestellt. Ob das hilft?

Folgende Pflanzen befinden sich im Wasser: (je 1x)
__ Hornblatt
__ Wasserfeder
Schwimmendes __ Laichkraut
__ Papageienfeder (wobei die irgendwie verschollen ist )


Dann habe ich von Nachbarn bekommen (die wußten keinen Namen)
wird wohl Tannenwedel sein: 3 Stück
das andere ist sehr zart, fiedrig, und zerbricht leicht, es hatte in dem Teich aus dem es stammt sehr zarte kleine weiße Blüten, es hat feine Wurzeln, ging aber ganz leicht raus - davon sind ca. 6 Pflänzchen im Teich

Bestellt habe ich jetzt noch bei Nymphaion:
__ Krebsschere
nochmal Hornblatt
Gemeiner __ Wasserschlauch
__ Wasserstern

Sollte das reichen, damit sich das Wasser lansam wieder von alleine klärt?

Pflanzen in den Flachwasserbereichen habe ich natürlich auch noch reichlich, aber die spielen dafür ja jetzt wohl keine Rolle, stimmts?

Erstmal schicke ich Euch noch ein paar Foto's - besonders für diejenigen unter Euch, die unsere 'steinigen' Problemzonen mit mir durchlitten haben. Das Endergebnis gefällt uns sehr. Wenn jetzt auch noch die letzte Folie versteckt ist und die Pflänzchen etwas wachens, wird am Ende noch alles gut...


----------



## unicorn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hallo - ich bin neu  und mit mir - mal wieder ein neuer Teich*

also da hat sich all die Mühe aber gelohnt!
Einen wirklich schönen Teich habt ihr euch da geschaffen. 
Und das mit dem Wasser ist ja am Anfang ganz normal - das wird sich alles einspielen.
Mit den Pflanzen werden auch die Algen weniger.


----------

